# Toronto jam or practice /rehearsal space?



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi guys,
Don't know if this is the best place to post this, but here goes...

Any recommended places in Toronto where a band can get together and crank up? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2018)

The top 10 rehearsal studios for music in Toronto


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks man! 
Does anyone have any experience using any of those places? That article was from 2014, so there may be some new places.
Btw, I'm particularly interested in the West end of the city.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Most of those places are hourly only. If you are far enough west, Mississauga Rehearsal Factory (or other places out that way) may be a better bet and cheaper.

I'm not familiar with most of those as I haven't needed hourly in a while. There's a good spot in Scarborough (just off the 401) but that doesn't help you if you want West.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2018)

Granny Gremlin said:


> If you are far enough west, Mississauga Rehearsal Factory


I've been here with a few forumites in the past a few times.
Reasonable rates and the studios are equiped with equipment.
Rehearsal Factory | Rehearsal Space in Mississauga


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Sauga has good parking and big roads take you there as opposed to the crap roads, congestion and no parking anywhere kind of scenerio that characterizes toronto.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

The Rehearsal Factory on Front St. has a parking lot across the street and it’s close to the Gardiner.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

But just try getting a room there (hourly may be a bit easier, but if looking for monthly forgetaboutit). And the traffic sux.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah the traffic sucks for sure and try getting your half ton into that parking lot ...lol

Actually Sunday morning there I could get parked and the traffic wasn’t too bad. Could get a decent size room for two hours but luggin shit up the stairs weren’t no fun.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

We’ve been doing periodic Friday night jams there and it’s been fun. @Lola handles the booking, so I don’t know how much hassle that is for her. I live downtown, so traffic is just sort of an everyday part of life. I don’t drive much and I don’t need to use the highways, so that probably helps.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

jdto said:


> We’ve been doing periodic Friday night jams there and it’s been fun. @Lola handles the booking, so I don’t know how much hassle that is for her. I live downtown, so traffic is just sort of an everyday part of life. I don’t drive much and I don’t need to use the highways, so that probably helps.


No hassle at all! I love to organize anything!

The Rehearsal studio at Front and Sherborne is awesome. The manager Grant is a great guy. The studios are extremely well maintained as well as very clean. You can rock as loud as you want! The studio rates are very affordable especially when it’s split between everyone. I love rehearsal nights. I recommend the Rehearsal factory highly.

There are times when everyone’s schedule doesn’t jive so I will go by myself and jam to the songs I have downloaded on Spotify on my phone through the PA. It’s a great way to have fun and practice exactly what it is that you want to! Yup, good times! I love it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’m at the Queensway South, Kingsway exit so 10 minutes from downtown on the Gardner or 2 hours depending on how the planets are lined up.

L&M parking lot on Bloor is a slice; I was there on Sunday a couple of weeks ago figured I’d back in there easy enough half the god damn truck ended up on the sidewalk ... lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

There are $20 rooms/hr, $25/hr and $30/hr. 

The rates got jacked by $5/hr per room. 

They will accommodate your every wish as well. At one rehearsal I needed 4 amps all together. For the extra amp I paid $5/hr. That was a very crowded rehearsal. The $30/hr room has the Orange Amps! I am in heaven when we get that room. They are really kick ass amps. 

If you have any particular problems with any of the equipment, I just run and get Grant. He’s always solved any situations toute suite. He’s awesome. Besides he’s been a sound tech for quite a few high profile bands and the stories he regales us with are incredible. 

I sometimes want to stay for an extra hour because my ride is late. Grant is very accomadating with playing room roulette. I will sometimes take him a Tim’s card or a couple of bags of snacks because he’s just so sweet and kind! He loves it. 

There is another gorgeous lot of studios in Cherry beach but there fees are higher. I may check them out one day! Let you know if I do.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Wardo said:


> L&M parking lot on Bloor is a slice; I was there on Sunday a couple of weeks ago figured I’d back in there easy enough half the god damn truck ended up on the sidewalk ... lol


Aye, amongst the many joys of driving a truck, you will not find parking listed. Too tall to get in to most covered lots too


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

Our band has used PRB quite a bit -- usually Cherry Beach and a few times at the Islington/Lakeshore location.

Decent equipment and quite a bit of space in most of the studios at Cherry Beach (Villiers). 

Parking isn't really an issue at either, and it's pretty easy to load in/load out.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments everyone! Hourly is all I'm looking for btw. I drive a (gasp) Dodge Caravan, so parking is always an issue... I (and the rest of the guys) live around Bloor and Jane, so I'm happy to see that there's quite a few locations in Etobicoke and Mississauga.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

VHTO said:


> Our band has used PRB quite a bit -- usually Cherry Beach and a few times at the Islington/Lakeshore location.
> 
> Decent equipment and quite a bit of space in most of the studios at Cherry Beach (Villiers).
> 
> Parking isn't really an issue at either, and it's pretty easy to load in/load out.


Same here.

I've never been in the West end location, but we've used the docks area PRB for a big reunion jam every Easter weekend for 10 years.

Nice people, decent rooms, PA's are ok, amps and cabs are decent, even the drum kits are pretty ok according to the drummers in our bunch.

Home


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

fernieite said:


> Thanks for all the comments everyone! Hourly is all I'm looking for btw. I drive a (gasp) Dodge Caravan, so parking is always an issue... I (and the rest of the guys) live around Bloor and Jane, so I'm happy to see that there's quite a few locations in Etobicoke and Mississauga.


There's a fairly big place near maybe Royal York and Dundas or round about there somewhere. It's on some little street kinda hidden. I went there once last year on a Saturday because it's close to home but it was closed so maybe you have to let them know you are coming which suggests it ain't all that busy.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh yeah? I'll look into that.
You're not thinking of the one just north of Dundas off Keele?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I went to the Rehearsal factory at Front and Sherborne tonight by myself. Everyone’s schedule sort of didn’t jive so I said screw it I will just go by myself. After I got set up I thought I would go to the new Tim Hortons on the corner. I went looking for my wallet and coukdn’t find it! I spent an hour on my cell cancelling all my cards. I didn’t-have any money in it. Just bank cards etc. One of them being my effing Ohip card. Grant the manager and I scoured the place. I even went out on the street and retraced my steps half way back to the frigging Go station. Don’t quite know what happened to it. I am sure it fell out if my purse. When I got back to the studio, Grant asked me if I found it and I said know. He gave me $20 to get home. He asked me if I needed more. He said not to worry about it. How nice is that?

That kind of screwed up having fun but after a while I cranked it to 11 (yes I had earplugs in) on a really nice Marshall and played to some really old ACDC with Bon Scott. Perfect amp for ACDC. I live to do this. You can’t help but come out of the place with a shit eatin’ grin on your face because you had so much damned fun!

Tonight has been some kind of adventure. I have been going to this particular Rehearsal factory for 3 years. I really like it there.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your wallet, @Lola, but I’m glad you had fun.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

fernieite said:


> Oh yeah? I'll look into that.
> You're not thinking of the one just north of Dundas off Keele?


Sounds about right there’s a bridge that it’s sorta near ... lol

I was lookin round for the name of it earlier but no luck and couldn’t remember it if I emptied a clip into my head. It’s a big enough place has a sound stage an all but there was no one there so went to the Sauga rehash factory.

@sambonee dude on here knows the name of the place I’m going on about.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jdto said:


> Sorry to hear about your wallet, @Lola, but I’m glad you had fun.


Any of you all want to jam sometime and chase the cold winter away I’d be happy to come out. I can play acoustic or electric but nearly all my songs are about cracked windshields, broken motors and busted lives ... lol


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Dc music.


----------

